# W.H Davenport 8 ga.



## Cracker (May 3, 2007)

I am trying to find the date of manufacture of a W.H. Davenport 8 ga. shotgun. From the patent dates stamped on the gun I know that it was made someting after 5/27/1902

The specifics are:

Manufacturer:
W.H. Davenport Fire Arms Co. Norwich, Conn.

Type:
Single barrel 8 ga. breech loading with 36" barrel

Patent Dates (stamped on gun):
Dec. 15, 1891 - Aug.11, 1896 - Aug. 14, 1900 - May 27, 1902

Also, I would like to know a estimated value. It is in very good condition & has been in my family since new.

Any information is greatly appreciated.


----------

